# Can I set up my old all in one PC(HP ENVY 23) as a slave for my Kontakt libraries?



## hayclon09 (Jan 23, 2019)

*Hello there*! I am in the midst of researching for my first Pc build. Initially I was planning on creating a multipurpose build but I feel like I'd save more money if I could use the Aio as a slave.I also plan to game on the main pc cuz an All in one can only use laptop GPUs.
Specs of the All in one PC: i5 3470S 
12GB RAM
Will replacing the 1TB HDD,to use as backup on the new rig & add a 1TB 860 pro/evo.
Don't know what Motherboard comes with it.


----------



## hayclon09 (Jan 23, 2019)

Link to new build:https://pcpartpicker.com/list/qQsGzY


----------



## TimCox (Jan 23, 2019)

Your new build link is set to private so I'm not totally sure but, do you even need a PC slave? I use Vienna Ensemble Pro as a host for my libraries all within one great gaming PC with no big issues. My PC is even a little dated and still working really well. Assuming you have a better processor than I do (likely) and as long as you have enough RAM (I'm running 32gb) I'd be surprised if you would even need a slave running.


----------



## hayclon09 (Jan 24, 2019)

Fixed the link. Apart from the case I'm pretty happy with it. Waiting for either a Fractal R6 or Define C to be restocked near me. Mostly I'm just checking if I can put the old machine to good use. NAS would be ideal if it had better speeds.
The 1TB drive is from my "old" machine.
250 GB SSD for OS and other programs/games.
2 x 512 GB 970PRO for 1 for Pro Tools, Cubase etc + Plugins & the other for Kontakt libraries. 
I don't use VSL. Will use it maybe sometime later in the future.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 25, 2019)

I wouldn't bother trying that as a slave, the purpose of a slave is to handle the "heavy lifting" so that your main rig doesn't need to. An i5 with 12GB Ram won't do you you much good...after Windows is loaded, you'd only have 10GB. If you could plunk 32GB and ssd's in there it might be worth it.


----------

